# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Verlost Van Reuma Door Dieet!

## Gast: Jeanine

Aan de reumalijders&#33;

Het verhaal van mijn genezing

Ik heb bijna twintig jaar aan artritis en coxartrose (heupartrose) geleden. Ook in mijn rug had ik gedurende al die jaren last van chronische pijnen. Zeventien jaar geleden kreeg ik er ook nog een acute aanval in mijn rug bij, die volgens de dokter op de symptomen van discus-hernia geleek. Ook mijn heup deed toen veel meer pijn dan vroeger. Het is met geen woorden te beschrijven wat ik toen geleden heb. Enkel de mensen die het zelfde hebben meegemaakt, kunnen het zich voorstellen. Het was alsof mijn rug en heup gebroken waren. Ik kon niets meer: niet bukken, niets optillen, niet zitten en niet liggen. Met die pijn kon ik echt niet blijven leven.

Ik begon er toen wel op te letten dat mijn pijnen nog verergerden na het eten van zure voeding of na het drinken van zure drank. Door observeren en experimenteren heb ik zo alle boosdoeners in mijn voeding kunnen ontdekken die bij mij pijnen veroorzaakten. Zo kreeg ik nog meer pijn na het gebruik van: wijn, karnemelk, yoghurt, tomaten, citrusvruchten, fruit en azijn. Ik heb van toen af alle zuursmakende producten uit mijn voeding weggelaten en tot mijn grote vreugde verdween de scherpste pijn reeds na twee weken. De resterende pijn is toen ook verder langzaam, maar volledig weggebleven. Na vier maanden was ik van alle klachten verlost. Ook van de chronische heup- en rugpijn waar ik twintig jaar lang door gekweld was geweest. Na al die jaren van pijn, zoeken en experimenteren, had ik eindelijk de ware schuldigen van mijn lange lijdensweg gevonden.

Na mijn genezing heb ik er een boek over geschreven want ik kon de gedachte niet verdragen dat ik het middel kende om artritis en artrose te genezen en dat ik er niets mee deed. Ik wilde er andere reumalijders mee helpen. In mijn boek zijn een vijftigtal brieven gepubliceerd van reumalijders die met de raad uit mijn boek veel verbeterde tot volledige genezing bekwamen. De titel is Verlost van reuma door dieet en het is in Vlaanderen verkrijgbaar in de boekhandel Standaard. In Nederland is het jammer genoeg moeilijk te verkrijgen maar het kan rechtstreeks bij de Belgische uitgever besteld worden: Van Hemeldonck tel.00 32 (0)14-611034. De winkelprijs is 10,55 euro plus verzendkosten. Homepage: http://home.tiscali.be/reumaboek 

Als u het zuurarm dieet wilt uitproberen hebt u een grote kans ook geholpen te worden. Medicijnen onderdrukken enkel de symptomen maar nemen nooit de echte oorzaak weg. Als de verdoving uitgewerkt is, heeft men nog meer pijn dan voorheen. Dit komt omdat er in reumamiddelen ook zuren zitten en in sommigen zit er zelfs azijnzuur volgens het boek Medicijnen van Prof. Wolffers. Zuur lost de kalk in het lichaam op en vooral de gewrichten worden er door aangetast. Het beste middel om de olie in de gewrichten te herstellen en de ontsteking te bestrijden is zuivere levertraan (zonder bijvoeging).

Ik hoop dat ik met mijn raad veel reumalijders kan helpen en wens hen spoedige beterschap.

Vriendelijke groeten uit Evergem

Jeanine Van Belle

----------


## Charlz

Op vele manieren geprobeerd het boekje te bemachtigen, maar lukt niet...
Wie oh wie...?

----------

